# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Νέο "κλουβάκι"

## Nightrain

Στις φώτο φαινόταν μικρότερο..  :: 

Λείπουν μικρο-πραγματάκια που θα προστεθούν..

----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ ωραιο κλουβι!!! Με για! 
Μια παρατηρηρη μονο! Μην βαζεις τη μια πατηθρα πανω απο την αλλη!
Ααααα και προσεχε στο παιχνιδακι του, αυτο το σχοινι! Μην μπλεχτει το ποδι του και εχεις αλλα μετα!

Αυτα! Κατα τα αλλα ολα καθαρα και περιποιημενα!

----------


## lagreco69

Ε.. οχι και κλουβακι! η 76αρα για ενα lovebird.. βιλαρα ειναι. 

Κουκλι το μικρο σου!!! ωραια και η σπιταρονα του, ολα ομορφα!!!

----------


## Nightrain

> Πολυ ωραιο κλουβι!!! Με για! 
> Μια παρατηρηρη μονο! Μην βαζεις τη μια πατηθρα πανω απο την αλλη!
> Ααααα και προσεχε στο παιχνιδακι του, αυτο το σχοινι! Μην μπλεχτει το ποδι του και εχεις αλλα μετα!
> 
> Αυτα! Κατα τα αλλα ολα καθαρα και περιποιημενα!


Δεκτές όλες οι παρατηρήσεις..  :Happy: 

Τα ξύλα φαίνονται έτσι αλλά δεν είναι. Ουσιαστικά άκρη με άκρη. Όλοεκεί είναι.. Παίζει και τρέχει. Σε αναμονή για κλαδιά που θα γίνει χαμός..!

Για το σχοινί το γνωρίζω αλλά δεν ασχολείται καν και μάλλον θα πάρει πόδι..




> Ε.. οχι και κλουβακι! η 76αρα για ενα lovebird.. βιλαρα ειναι. 
> 
> Κουκλι το μικρο σου!!! ωραια και η σπιταρονα του, ολα ομορφα!!!


Γι αυτό και τα εισαγωγικά..  ::  Την έχει καταβρεί..!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πολυ ωραιο το κλουβακι Νικο, αλλα τοσην ωρα χαζευα το μικρο σου.. ειναι σκετο κουκλι!

Και κατι αλλο.. τα πορτακια ταιστρας μπροστα, που δεν χρησιμοποιεις να τα κλεινεις με λουκετακι ή δεματικο καλωδιων (tire up), πριν λιγες εβδομαδες, ο Ρασπι μου, βγηκε απο την πορτουλα κι εκοβε βολτες στο σαλονι με ανοιχτο παραθυρο. ευτυχως δεν εφυγε. ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ. μετα απο αυτο εκλεισα ολες τις αχρηστες πορτες ολων των κλουβιων με tire up, ακομη και των καναρινιων.

----------


## Nightrain

Είναι μορφή μεγάλη ρε 'συ.. Ασ'το..  :Happy: 

Καλή επισήμανση και θα γίνει σύντομα. Το σκεφτόμουν και 'γω είναι η αλήθεια.. Εσύ ήσουν απλά πολύ ΤΥΧΕΡΟΣ..

----------


## olga

αμαν! Πολύ ομορφο το κλουβί! αρχοντας ειναι εκει μεσα!

----------


## Gardelius

*Παλατάρα!!!!!!!!!!! να το* *χαίρεσαι και ολα τακτοποιημένα !!!!!!*

----------


## vasilakis13

Πολυ ωραια τον εχεις Νικο,οντως το κλουβι φαινεται πολυ μικροτερο στη φωτογραφια,κι εμενα σημερα μου ηρθε και εμεινα εκπληκτος!
η κουνια δεν ειναι λιγο μικρη για τον παπαγαλο,δεν ξερω κι ολας γιατι δεν την βλεπω απο κοντα αλλα ετσι μου φαινεται,αν θες προσπαθησε να φτιαξεις μια μονος σου,εχει πολυ ωραιες κατασκευες στο φορουμ,ευκολες και θα ειναι και ξυλινη!
εγω δεν βρισκω πως να βαλω τις πατηθρες,το κεντρο μου μενει κενο. μαλλον θα φτιαξω μια ξυλινη και θα βαλω και την κουνια που εχω ετοιμη για να γεμισει

το παπαγαλακι σου πανεμορφο ειναι!!!! ::

----------


## Nightrain

Ήταν σοκ και για 'μενα το κλουβί όταν ήρθε.. Ξέρω.. Δεν έχεις άδικο για τη κούνια, παρόλα αυτά αρκετές φορές το βράδυ τη βγάζει εκεί. Θα φτιάξω πιο μεγάλη σίγουρα.

Όπως και για το κέντρο που λές απο βδομάδα θα του βάλω κλαρί απο δέντρο να βρεί την ηρεμία του..  :Happy: 

Βάλε στις γωνίες οπως έκανα και 'γω αυτά που είχε μέσα. Μια χαρά είναι..

----------


## vasilakis13

εβαλα αυτα που ειχε στις γωνιες αλλα δεν χωρανε να στριψουν και να κοιτανε μεσα στο κλουβι,κοιτανε συνεχεια εξω...
επισης η κικη οπως παντα πηγε και εκατσε σε αυτα ακριβως πανω απο το μπολακι με το νερο και το κωτσηλησε,κατευθειαν της εβαλα ποτιστρα σαν τη δικια σου τη κιτρινη...μαλλον θα βγαλω και τα μπολακια για το φαγητο και θα βαλω αλλα κρεμαστα πιο ψηλα!

αυτο το κλουβι παντως ειναι αν οχι το μοναδικο απο τα λιγο που αξιζουν τα χρηματα τους μεχρι το τελευταιο λεπτο! το πρωτο που πηρα στη κικη,που ειναι και αρκετα πιο μικρο το χα παρει γυρω στα 40 ευρω   :eek:

----------


## Nightrain

Βολεύει ρε 'συ να μπουν στις γωνίες.. Ένα πάνω, ένα κάτω και αντίθετες πλευρές. Τη τροφή εγω τη βάζω σε αυτά του κλουβιού. Μια χαρά είναι.

Για το κλουβί και τα λεφτά δεν έχω λόγια.. Πραγματικά. Αρκεί να σου πω πως στα γνωστά μαγαζιά στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, βρήκα ίδιο και "βάραγε" 40-45Ε..

----------


## vasilakis13

τα κλαδια βολευουν,οι ταιστρες δεν με βολευουν...αρχισαν ηδη να κοτσιλανε μεσα επειδη καθονται στα κλαδια πανω απο αυτες... η κικη το εκανε και στο αλλο κλουβι και της ειχα βαλει αλλη ταιστρα. πιστευω οτι στα κλουβια ειναι πιο πρακτικο να βαζουν τις θεσεις για ταιστρες πιο ψηλα,παρατηρω οτι τα περισσοτερα τις εχουν χαμηλα,ετσι ειναι πιο πιθανο να κοτσηλησουν τα πουλια αν καθονται απο πανω.εγω τα εβαλα το ενα να ειναι συνεχεια του αλλου,δηλαδη η αρχη του ενος πιανει στο ιδιο καγκελο που πιανει η το τελος του αλλου

----------


## Nightrain

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτό. Το πιο εύκολο είναι να μη βάλεις πατήθρα απο πάνω ή κοντά αριστερά δεξιά.

Αν δεις εγώ, έχω βάλει τη πατήθρα μετά το μέσον που μπαίνει το διαχωριστικό και μια ταίστρα μετά. Μέχρι τώρα εδώ και μια βδομάδα πρόβλημα με κουτσουλιές δεν έχω..  :Happy:

----------


## vasilakis13

οντως,θα δοκιμασω να τα αλλαξω αυριο το πρωι!

----------


## Nightrain

Δες το.. 

Δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα μετά..  :Happy:

----------


## Nightrain

Kαλημέρα σε όλους. Λόγω χώρου θα αναγκαστώ να αλλάξω κλουβί.. Γενικότερα θα υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα?

Σκέφτομαι κάτι *τέτοιο* ή *αυτό* που έχει και οριζόντια τα κάγκελα. Κάποια γνώμη ή κάτι άλλο? Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## stephan

> Kαλημέρα σε όλους. Λόγω χώρου θα αναγκαστώ να αλλάξω κλουβί.. Γενικότερα θα υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα?
> 
> Σκέφτομαι κάτι *τέτοιο* ή *αυτό* που έχει και οριζόντια τα κάγκελα. Κάποια γνώμη ή κάτι άλλο? Ευχαριστώ.


Το πρώτο νομιζω πως εχει μεγαλο κενο για λοβμπερντ και τα δοχεια ειναι επίσης ακατάλληλα για μικρο παπαγαλο. Το δευτερο ειναι πολυ καλο απ' οτι βλέπω αν εχει τις κατάλληλες διαστασεις (που οπως το βλέπω τις εχει) τοτε ειναι μια χάρα. Μπορεις ακόμα να παρεις μια 60αρα ζευγαρώστρα (60χ40χ40) που εχει πολυ καλο μέγεθος και χαμηλη τιμη  :winky:

----------


## Nightrain

Έχω ήδη ζευγαρώστρα, αυτή στο 1ο Post απλά αναγκαστικά για την ώρα πρέπει να παω σε μικρότερο..  :Happy: 

Και 'γω πάντως για το 2ο λέω. Μια χαρά φαίνεται..

----------


## stephan

Οπ σωστά, τωρα τη θυμήθηκα τη ζευγαρώστρα σου  ::   :Icon Embarassed: . Ναι το 2ο ειναι πολύ καλό, μονο πρόσεξε μην σου φύγει το λοβμπερντακι οταν θα καθαρίζεις το κλουβι γιατι η πόρτα ειναι αρκετά μεγάλη (πράγμα βέβαια ιδιαίτερα θετικο για τις πτήσεις εκτος κλουβιου)  :winky:

----------


## Nightrain

Πλέον το λύσαμε και το θέμα των πτήσεων..  :Happy: 

Τώρα που γράφω βασικά στο χέρι μου είναι, οπότε πρόβλημα δε θα έχουμε.. Και βολεύει πολύ το συγκεκριμένο μιας και έχει πολύ μεγάλο άνοιγμα.

----------


## Jonnakos

Απο το πρωτο δεν ειμαι καθολου ευχαριστημενος δεν ειναι ποιοτικο και σκουριαζει ευκολα επισης δεν κανει σε καμια περιπτωση για lovebird , αντιθετα το δευτερο ειναι αρκετα πιο ποιοτικο και κανει για lovebird !

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

το 2ο, το εχω δει απο κοντα, κι εχει 2 πορτες μια μεγαλη, και μια μικρη μεσα στην μεγαλη. το κενο ομως δεν ξερω εαν ειναι οκ για lovebirds. εχω δει φωτο με σενεγαλης και κοκατιλ σε τετοια κλουβια.

----------


## Nightrain

Κατάλαβα.. Όποια άλλη πρόταση δεκτή..  :Happy:

----------

